# Girls With Moustaches



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Since recently joining med skul, I have come across many things I had not come across earlier; the one which sticks out the most in my mind though is those girls with moustaches( I initially said 7-8 but now think there might be closer to 10). So I said created this thread, as to encourage all the esteemed members of the forum to come forward and chip in a little of their acquired medical knowledge to shed light on the question "Why do girls have moustaches"? I mean, yes I know some women sport a goatee after menopause but these girls are nowhere that age. In their early 20's I guess. So what could be the reason?
I have heard that these days they are pumping chicken full of hormones which wreak havoc on the consumers; women grow moustaches and men go bald. But, those hormones go straight into the GIT where they are going to be dissolved and are not assimilated in the blood supply so that makes no sense. Any other suggestions?


P.S: I feel as though I must relate another incident here. I still remember the first time I saw a girl with a moustache. There was a promo for the summer kids edition of the maya khan show and on it there were 7-8 kids. One was this really tall girl(must have been in her early teens) and she had this really thick moustache with a unibrow and super hairy arms. It disturbed me. I still shudder when I think about. What made it worse is that she had a fair skin and it made the hair more prominent. May god have mercy on my soul.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Mus-Tóuche. That sounds very disturbing indeed, tried imagining a girl with a mustache,fair skin and a unibrow. I think, I've certainly scared myself for life.
Presuming there's 10 girls with those features in your class, that sight must have rendered you from concentrating on your studies what so ever. :|


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

The british, our former colonial masters(best administrators of this region in it's history, imo) spell it as moustache.

I appreciate your empathy. I just mostly use my eyelids and shut them when confronted with an unsightly sight.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

I do know its how Mustache is spelled, but i thought it would make a good pun, with the combination of Mustache and Tóuche. Sie il benvenuto signore, that certainly is a very good technique, and i bet it tends to work quite well. Simply closing the eyes to avoid the terrific sights, smart move.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh, you were going for touche pun, my bad. Didn't expect that on a forum like this.

Closing the eyes is about all one can do.

Care to venture any reasons because the female moustache crisis?


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> Oh, you were going for touche pun, my bad. Didn't expect that on a forum like this.
> 
> Closing the eyes is about all one can do.
> 
> Care to venture any reasons because the female moustache crisis?


Expect the unexpected mate, not everything goes as anticipated. True, closing the eyes seems like the most reasonable act to do at that particular time.
Nah, I'm good, don't quite feeling like re-imagining everything and then think about the reasons behind it, it would just further ruin my day. Hopefully someone else takes their precious time and describes it all.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Bauss, m weight for reel dakter to cum into this tha-red and run away my query.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

ohmigod dat ix s0 bawsssyyy, u batter weight for da real daakter to come in and ela-BORAT-e lol

- - - Updated - - -

Sounds very ASStounding, doesn't it?


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Buass, r u maik phun of praid of naishun, paki dakters. Shaim on u , shaim. M no no laik u. U baid man.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

nu nu bawss mi no mek phun of paki daaaaktars, dey so gowd, viry intallegant. i pramise i m not baid man, i viry frandly laik makin frands


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Buass, if u ur not bawld naw, whet if u bawld in fucher?


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

bawws, i mik hare surgary and be not bawld in fuchaaar ;D, u jelly?:cool!:


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

M haiv no mohney faaar parosijur. U maik mi saied


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

whai u so poorr! np i gief u monay in fuchaar ok!


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Ah dude that's nothing. It's so much worse than that. We're talking a fully visible stache from a long distance here.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Ooo 10 girlssssss =-O is moustach is think like boys or just light


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

saske khan said:


> Ooo 10 girlssssss =-O is moustach is think like boys or just light


Yes


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

*hahahah i see you're still raising Hell on here, Sonnen. Tough luck with the stache scenario, mate. (Should've treated me better than a date worth 20rs. ) Bad karma i tell you.
Whats more surprising is you actually getting into med school! WHERE?!*


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

saske khan said:


> Ooo 10 girlssssss =-O is moustach is think like boys or just light


whai u no spek inglis mai frand.

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *hahahah i see you're still raising Hell on here, Sonnen. Tough luck with the stache scenario, mate. (Should've treated me better than a date worth 20rs. ) Bad karma i tell you.
> Whats more surprising is you actually getting into med school! WHERE?!*


Certainly is a tough luck have the unsightly sights right in front of you, very disturbing!. LOL However that's not quite how you treat a lady, that's just brutal and indecent. True, Karma hits like a truck! =o!


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *hahahah i see you're still raising Hell on here, Sonnen. Tough luck with the stache scenario, mate. (Should've treated me better than a date worth 20rs. ) Bad karma i tell you.
> Whats more surprising is you actually getting into med school! WHERE?!*


Iz cigarette. 
But baby, so what if I ain't got money. I could have offered you so, so much more. But you won't get it.
Karma is cruel. Now I go to college with women who I would wanna give the 20rs to, so they can buy a razor and take care of the stache situation.



templartehpro said:


> whai u no spek inglis mai frand.
> 
> -Certainly is a tough luck have the unsightly sights right in front of you, very disturbing!. LOL However that's not quite how you treat a lady, that's just brutal and indecent. True, Karma hits like a truck! =o!


Bauss, m teel u m pour. U no diz. Y u no understand?

I was thinking about this, is speaking and writing english subjective? I mean if it was, then there would be no such thing as standard english, right? I was gonna white knight for shaskha, but I now realise that he/she is just wrong.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> Certainly is a tough luck have the unsightly sights right in front of you, very disturbing!. LOL However that's not quite how you treat a lady, that's just brutal and indecent. True, Karma hits like a truck! =o!


*haina? Thats what i keep telling this guy. lol how bad could they be though?*

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Iz cigarette.
> But baby, so what if I ain't got money. I could have offered you so, so much more. But you won't get it.
> Karma is cruel. Now I go to college with women who I would wanna give the 20rs to, so they can buy a razor and take care of the stache situation.
> 
> ...


*you had nothing but those 20rs. But oh well, tough luck.
**SECRET? seriously? what are you, FOUR?*


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> whai u no spek inglis mai frand.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Sorry i alwys do stupd mistake like u do temp....


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> Iz cigarette.
> But baby, so what if I ain't got money. I could have offered you so, so much more. But you won't get it.
> Karma is cruel. Now I go to college with women who I would wanna give the 20rs to, so they can buy a razor and take care of the stache situation.
> 
> ...


 I dont understand what u said in your " eng" nd white knight for me whyyyyyyyyy....


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

saske pls mai frand tech me inglis, me no spek proparlay.

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *haina? Thats what i keep telling this guy. lol how bad could they be though?*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


That's messed up, 20 RS? REAL now that's cheap lol. I wouldn't know how bad that would be cause I've not seen the tremendously awful sight, nor do i wish to, its nasty eww. lol No wonder its said, Money brings happiness, one way or the other nevertheless. ;D
P.S. I'm always happy.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> saske pls mai frand tech me inglis, me no spek proparlay.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


*lets hope we never have to witness such abominations  oh and, real smooth way to say you're rich. Very nice.*


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> saske pls mai frand tech me inglis, me no spek proparlay.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I wanna learn it frm u do u hav time


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

You gotta admit, i am indeed very good at convincing people with talks Lol. I go real smooth, no wonder people usually befriend me a lot easier, however i find pakistani creepy lads, obnoxious and the way they just stare at girls is totally indecent, not my thing to do. I go all the casual way ;D

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> I wanna learn it frm u do u hav time


pl0x man u r da bext at inglis, pls gimme lessaons!


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> You gotta admit, i am indeed very good at convincing people with talks Lol. I go real smooth, no wonder people usually befriend me a lot easier, however i find pakistani creepy lads, obnoxious and the way they just stare at girls is totally indecent, not my thing to do. I go all the casual way ;D
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I m not man  auntieee


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> You gotta admit, i am indeed very good at convincing people with talks Lol. I go real smooth, no wonder people usually befriend me a lot easier, however i find pakistani creepy lads, obnoxious and the way they just stare at girls is totally indecent, not my thing to do. I go all the casual way ;D


You should put that on your resume. 
Sadly, these creepy pakistani lads are all we've got. Im dying single \o/


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

saske khan said:


> I m not man  auntieee


k Auntie, take a chill pill and have a good day, I'm just messing with ya, later.

- - - Updated - - -

Don't need to, then they'd call me "Captain obvious" Duh LOL. Oh those jackwads are infuriating, well good luck with that, you'll prolly someone deserving, someday.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> k Auntie, take a chill pill and have a good day, I'm just messing with ya, later.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Don't need to, then they'd call me "Captain obvious" Duh LOL. Oh those jackwads are infuriating, well good luck with that, you'll prolly someone deserving, someday.


Lets hope so.

Shashkay my friend, give up already. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Poor lass, i feel bad for her Lol.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> Poor lass, i feel bad for her Lol.


Hey! No need to be mean, buddy. English isnt our first language.


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Reminds me of something:










Forgive her, she is Pakistan.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> k Auntie, take a chill pill and have a good day, I'm just messing with ya, later.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Don't need to, then they'd call me "Captain obvious" Duh LOL. Oh those jackwads are infuriating, well good luck with that, you'll prolly someone deserving, someday.


Oooo auntie is u not me


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> k Auntie, take a chill pill and have a good day, I'm just messing with ya, later.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Don't need to, then they'd call me "Captain obvious" Duh LOL. Oh those jackwads are infuriating, well good luck with that, you'll prolly someone deserving, someday.


I think u have alot of free time.. your college isnt open


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> Lets hope so.
> 
> Shashkay my friend, give up already.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk





templartehpro said:


> Poor lass, i feel bad for her Lol.





NarjisShah said:


> Hey! No need to be mean, buddy. English isnt our first language.





Grimes said:


> Reminds me of something:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why u guys think i m competing with u and i didnt run away.. loadshedding destroy my life and wifi too


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

One word for that English, "Hysterical" LMAO. " loadshedding destroy my life and wifi too" HAHAHAHAHA, btw its Load "shredding" lol


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> One word for that English, "Hysterical" LMAO. " loadshedding destroy my life and wifi too" HAHAHAHAHA, btw its Load "shredding" lol


Give the guy a break, will you? -.- stop being such a stuck-up you-know-what.
And its load SHEDDING.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

NarjisShah said:


> Give the guy a break, will you? -.- stop being such a stuck-up you-know-what.
> And its load SHEDDING.


I know its shedding (shredding was an intended pun) Lol, just messing with the person. Btw I don't really think that's a guy in retrospect. Chill out, i'm just having a bit of fun, messing with the person, nothing serious ;D

- - - Updated - - -



Grimes said:


> Reminds me of something:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FOR MOTHER RUSSIA!


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

*i'm jusSayin. Could piss him/her off.*


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Temp is learning eng from me so is allowed to do mistakes bcz students do mistakes  i m also having fun hahahahaha you i know hahahahaha :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D i mistakenly wrote gun istead of fun hahahahaha


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

I m girl:'''''( not guyyyyyy hahahaha cow hahaha


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

See, saske is all chill about this, totally mate, i'm definitely gonna take English classes from you :3


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

You know what I hate? Online bullying.

Y u do diz, timplaar,y?


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

I give up.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> You know what I hate? Online bullying.
> 
> Y u do diz, timplaar,y?


i no bully mai frand i onyl havin a bit of fan with the shashkeeee ;D

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> I m girl:'''''( not guyyyyyy hahahaha cow hahaha


Damn shashkeeee ;D guy and cow ka combination, isn't that ironic LOL

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> I give up.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk




Even when the road is hard, never give up
Baby don't cry, I hope you got your head up
Even when the road is hard, never give up
(Keep ya head up)


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> i no bully mai frand i onyl havin a bit of fan with the shashkeeee ;D
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


 Husshhhhhhhhhhh i was saying u guy (cow) not boy and its saske not shashke ...  temper... sonnen dont worry i can bully too but i dont haveeeee time.. let him playyy he is new


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> You know what I hate? Online bullying.
> 
> Y u do diz, timplaar,y?





templartehpro said:


> See, saske is all chill about this, totally mate, i'm definitely gonna take English classes from you :3


Temp i think u are vellaa bacha here. And why u do alot of spelling mistakesss... is your finger got cold


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

saske khan said:


> Husshhhhhhhhhhh i was saying u guy (cow) not boy and its saske not shashke ...  temper... sonnen dont worry i can bully too but i dont haveeeee time.. let him playyy he is new


You what mate? LMAO cool story bro. If you ever try to bully with that grammatical structure, people will make a circus out of it rofl.

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> Temp i think u are vellaa bacha here. And why u do alot of spelling mistakesss... is your finger got cold


Affirmative , I'm definitely free, but so are you. Listen up lad, you can barely type a sentence and your spellings are just plain horrendous and you sir/lady are an abomination for us, English speakers, so how about you stick to something you can type in.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Can you guys like, stop being such wailay/farigh people? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

I guess, i'll just stop lol


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> You what mate? LMAO cool story bro. If you ever try to bully with that grammatical structure, people will make a circus out of it rofl.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I know that i m not good but im not bad also  u think then its your view... you super english man where u come from.. from oxford dictonry!!!! =-O


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> Can you guys like, stop being such wailay/farigh people?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I m not vailla seriouslyy...


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

I for one, have felt one should never(if from this region) feel proud if he is able to speak or write flawless English. Like that doesn't make you smart.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> I for one, have felt one should never(if from this region) feel proud if he is able to speak or write flawless English. Like that doesn't make you smart.


Ummm are u talking to me  i m in funy mood


----------

